# G519 markings



## Coslett (Apr 24, 2018)

Finally!...the weather  here in the NE warmed enough for a vintage bicycle ride! 

A few questions for the experts:

I'm wondering if anyone can help with some of the markings on my '43 G519.  This bike is in original unrestored condition with original paint.

The markings on the rear fender appear to have been added much later than WW2.  I'm really curious about the marking/decal (?) on the inside of the head tube.  Any thoughts?

Also, is anyone aware of an individual or entity that offers a legitimate written appraisal of such bikes?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Coslett

OK, my guess on the decal is that it's either a property inventory marking, or a luggage lable for Hellenikon Air Base.

This was a former USAF airbase located in Athens, Greece.

The international code for this airport is HEW. This was shared by US Air transport Command and Greek aviation from 1945 to 1993.

See more here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hellenikon_Air_Base

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellinikon_International_Airport

Being a shared site USA-HEW makes sense to me. But it's only a guess.

The other I assumed was USA 205th HQ something-or-other. Icouldn't find any 205th units at HEW. There are lots of different 205th's elsewhere.

Happy to be proven right or wrong,

Adrian


----------



## Coslett (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks Adrian!...Great info.

Regards, Scott


----------



## ChadC (Apr 25, 2018)

Could also be it was added later by a vet who served there, added his squadron, unit, etc when the bike was purchased post war. Very common thing to do with military vehicles.


----------

